# Majek Redfish



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

Will this boat do this?

"runs in 3 inches of water at speeds near 50 mph"

That sounds kind of thin water to me. Inc.


----------



## Capt Scott Hataway (Feb 17, 2005)

*Majek Redfish line*

Yes the Redfish line will run in 3 inches of water with out a problem I have run mine in places that when you look back the water is gone. You don't have to be going 50 to run that shallow in this boat.


----------



## CaseyS (Nov 24, 2004)

*true*

Been with Scott when he took his Majek through dewberry and into shoalwater bay on a very low tide.


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

Not to say it won't but a good rule of thumb I was told long ago was...After it rains really good look at the water up against the curb. You think your boat could run in that?(not particular your boat just anyboat) I will say I would definantly have to see it to believe it though. Main reason being is you skeg is 3 inches long from the prop. Me personally I would have to say there is no outboard boat that is gonna run in 3in. of water. It might run shallow but it won't run in 3in. of water.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

That boat will scare you, especially with a trp. Both dudes are right. Look back and it is dry land behind the boat from the water being sucked up the tunnel an then pushed out.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Seaweed said:


> Not to say it won't but a good rule of thumb I was told long ago was...After it rains really good look at the water up against the curb. You think your boat could run in that?(not particular your boat just anyboat) I will say I would definantly have to see it to believe it though. Main reason being is you skeg is 3 inches long from the prop. Me personally I would have to say there is no outboard boat that is gonna run in 3in. of water. It might run shallow but it won't run in 3in. of water.


On our Flats Cat and boats like the Majek Redfish line, there is no part of the motor that is sticking below the bottom of the hull when the motor is all the way jacked up. With that said, most setups would have to have a low water pickup to keep things cool and steering w/o hydraulic steering becomes a major ^%*% with the motor jacked up all the way.

Now, how much water a boats needs to get on plane is where the _real_ tall tales begin.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Here we go again!


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

*to wet for me*

Majek Redfish line runs shallow......but it is a VERY WET boat.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Never say never, but when a 24 or so inch redfish is swimming with his back out of the water and his anal fin and tail are making a track along the bottom , thats about five inches of water.
I never measured it, but its above my ankles alittle bit and I measured my ankles and just above them. Its about five inches.
I cant see that or any proped boat running in three inches and why would you want to. A slot red would struggle to swim in 3 inches and probably could not.
I'd have to see it. But I'm open.


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)

*???*



ROOSTER REDCHASER said:


> Majek Redfish line runs shallow......but it is a VERY WET boat.


Can't be wetter riding than a Dargel, which also runs pretty darn shallow.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I fished out of a 21' Dargel Skout for several years and it is way wetter than a 21' Majek RFL and won't run near as shallow. The RFL may be wet compared to many bay boats but it is the driest flat bottom boat I have ever ridden in.

I have fished out of a friends 21 RFL/TRP combo a bunch of times. He scares the **** out of me on a regular basis. He always says if you can see water, it'll run thru it. LAst year we were fishing Baffin and he ran across Tide Gauge Bar on a low tide. There were shorebirds wading where we crossed as we approached. Little shore birds. Couldn't have been more than 3-4" of water over the bar. We bumped as we crossed but we did cross. I ain't saying you are going to run the boat 200 yards across 3" of water but to get over a sand bar that has 3" of water over it isn't a problem. We have run thru 8-9" water for extended distances with no trouble whatsoever. It is an amazing boat and you just can't believe what it will do until you have fished in one. Not the boat for me but it is a cool rig for shallow water.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Seaweed - It'll go in three inches, I promise! 

Rooster - I've ridden plenty of boats that'll get you wet, the 21 RFL ain't one of them.
However, if we have to take foot and a half chop head-on we may wet our pants.

Honest guys, it's a heck of a boat for what it was designed to do. Tran Cat is a great one too, never sell it short in the skinny or dry departments either.


----------



## Capt Scott Hataway (Feb 17, 2005)

*Wet*

Like EJ said the Majek Redfish line is not a wet boat if you got wet in one the person driving it made a mistake in the way they positioned the boat into the chop. It is not the best ride in chop but what true flat bottom is.


----------



## Shrimpzilla (May 21, 2004)

I wish they would ONLY run in 3". If I have another RFL cut off my drift or almost run me over while wading I'm going to start carrying a sign. "If you own a Majek, PLEASE STAY AWAY FROM ME!". Or how about spreading a rumor that waves over 3" will sink a RFL? Ronnie's should require an IQ test before purchase...


----------



## Capt. Forrest (Jan 5, 2005)

As a 21 RFL owner, i can honestly say that it will run scary shallow. It will actually run so shallow, that if the person piloting the boat doesn't know their stuff, it can get you into trouble. I have a friend who also runs a 21 RFL, and he takes it to the same areas we used to take his airboat, and that's no joke.

C.F.


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

I am in way shape or size knocking the boat. I like the boats, however I would just have to see it to believe it. Someone said that the motor is all the way above the boat. If that is true you have to have prop in the water. I'm not saying it won't once again, however I would just have to see any outboard propped boat do it before I believe it.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Prop is above the water line when sitting. While running, water is pushed up through the tunnel above sea level. Prop runs in water above sea level.


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

But what I'm saying is look at the diameter of the prop. I don't know the exact number, however its probably at least 12". now I understand that the prop can still push through mud and stuff but your talking only a 1/4 of the prop in water. I know how the tunnel and all works but it does not produce more water then what is there. The tunnel is more for hole shot then it is for running.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Thanks guys*

I got to ride in one last weekend. 
But I saw a 4 sale add that had that quote.
So I was questioning it.
Thanks for the reply's and explanations. Inc.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Seaweed, call up Capt. EJ and see if he would take you for a quick spin to prove the magic a Majek does in shallow water. If Trouthunter was online, he could tell you how it performed and how long it took to pull his underware out. LOL I am a skeptic on alot of boat claims myself, but it is true. I hope you get to experience first hand at least one time in your life.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

*BUY IT!!!* LOL



Fishin-Inc said:


> I got to ride in one last weekend.
> But I saw a 4 sale add that had that quote.
> So I was questioning it.
> Thanks for the reply's and explanations. Inc.


----------



## rbritt (Jan 20, 2005)

Inc it will do it I guarantee, we have skipped them over dry land for a very short distance. It is a white knuckle experience but the boat will run in some scary situations. I never catch fish in 3 inches of water but it would sure help you out in duck hunting along the coast. The boats rides rough and is very squirrelly but it has it's uses. Great burning boat!!!


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

i've run in around 6 or 7" in mine, but i've also dug in deep when it dropped to 4-5". point being, i don't care if it runs in 3" i don't want to run that shallow and wouldn't even try. i've had the bruises on my arms and shoulders from trying to get my boat back to 6" of water 3 times and hopefully i've learned my lesson. i definitely wouldn't want to be doing 50mph in 3", and hit 2" or a good sized clump of shell or even a clump of grass and stop like hitting a brick wall. one important thing to know is taht even if a boat runs in 3", it probably doesn't float at a stand still in anything close to 3".


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

oh btw i don't have a majek


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

Very true Boat Money.

Infamous J- I hope I do get to ride in one, one day. I've worked at a dealership for a few years and have probably rode in just about every bay boat down here(or popular ones) granted be we didn't take the customer's boat to see if it would run in 3" of water or not but like I said I'm not a 100% doubting it I would just have to see it. Not callin ya'll liars, or maybe I'm just trying to get a fishing trip haha.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Seaweed said:


> But what I'm saying is look at the diameter of the prop. I don't know the exact number, however its probably at least 12". now I understand that the prop can still push through mud and stuff but your talking only a 1/4 of the prop in water. I know how the tunnel and all works but it does not produce more water then what is there. The tunnel is more for hole shot then it is for running.


Your right the tunnel can't produce more water that what is there, but it does redirect and funnel water to the prop. Here is a picture of an El Pescador. Not the best of pics, but you can see that the prop is running in a chute of water being "humped up" by the tunnel.


----------



## Salty Techsan (May 28, 2004)

I belive there are a few boats out there that will indeed run in 3" of water....However, the more important thing to focus on is what is the bottom like under that 3" of water? I belive whole heartedly that a RFL w/ TRP will run in 3" over mud... but try to run it in 3" over hard sand?? that might be a stretch. Either way that is a bad MF... definatly my favorite flats boat. My delima is I need two boats.. an Extreme and a 21 RFL... gotta have both.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

And here is a cool photo from the shallowsport boat website:









Trick photography? Nope, shallow water is what our boats were designed for. Notice how the engine is lifted most of the way up to where the prop is actually above the bottom of the boat. Our original design forces water into that tunnel which feeds the prop more than enough water for propultion. The problem with most other tunnel designs is that the prop is only getting spray and air.


----------



## Porterhouse (Mar 10, 2005)

*Skinny enough*

Well, I've never run mine in 3 inches, but I've run it as shallow as I would ever want to go...and that is skinny enough for me. I believe the TRP and trim tabs have a lot to do with this, but I have never been in a redfish line without the TRP. I have no doubt that it would run in 3 if I asked it to, and I have been told that it will traverse dry land for short distances. For those of you who have never been in a boat like this, and have never run in "true" 6 inches of water or less, I can promise that it is quite the experience. The most difficult part is explaining the quarter sized holes in the seat of your underwear.

Before I bought the boat I had called bull%$#@ on the stories of shallow water capability. I could not see how it could run without water around the prop....well, there is plenty of water due to the tunnel and the twin props. I didn't think that the boat could run with the motor jacked up all the way such that the skeg is 2 inches high of the bottom of the hull....I was proven wrong on my 1st test drive. I found out later on my own that this works fine as long as you either don't want to turn or leave yourself a couple hundred yards of room to manuver.

It's a great boat for what it is designed to do. I worried about the rough water issues, but have found that it handles the rough stuff as well as any other boat that will run 1/2 that skinny and get up 1/2 that skinny....and you can almost always avoid the open bay...especially where I fish in POC. When I do have to cross San Antonio Bay on a windy day I can always go the long way around or instead just take the wind at a quarter and not hurry to get where I am headed.

This boat is not for everyone, it is not particualry fast by the pathfinder/Majek Extreme 60+MPH standard, but mine will do 50+ (GPS) trimmed out before it gets really squirrelly and that is probably 15 mph faster than I usually run it.

As for proving it to anybody, I'll prove that it will run in 5-6....but anything less than that you'll have to go with somebody else (I'm running out of hole free underwear).


----------



## Capt. Forrest (Jan 5, 2005)

hey InfamousJ, give me a call bro, my cell phone went to the bottom of the Laguna last saturday, and i lost all my stinkin numbers. At least we caught a boat full of fish. Call me either at the house or the cell (bought a new one same day, and got insurance this time)


Porterhouse, you have a pm. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

*A Thousand Words...*

A little smaller than the Majak Redfish, but here is a shot running over a few inches of water. How much, I didn't want to stop and find out, but the boat was hitting bottom in places. I don't like to run over grass or mud flats when the tide is that low, but when exploring it's good to know you have the capabilites of making it out of the tight water you just found yourself in...

When turning with the motor trimmed up, I have to pay attention to the tach. and slow down(half-three quarter throttle) so the boat will turn. Then pump the throttle to get her straighted out.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

Awesome boat Brian! You need to bring it down to PO'C so we can put it to a proper test.


----------



## Capt Scott Hataway (Feb 17, 2005)

*Redfish line*

Porterhouse is wright the redfish line will run across small areas of dry land he is also wright about the underwear. During Duck season I have run places and had people in airboats after I have run past them ask me what I was doing because a prop boat should not be in that area with such low tides. Redfish line air boat with out all the noise.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*looks fun*

Brian, That does look fun.

BTW we still haven't hired anyone here. 
Boss is saving a few bucks and working me hard. LOL

Thanks again guys if someone has more fuel for this fire
Just pour it on boys. 
What brand should we pick on next week?? Inc.


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

Ok I still believe all ya'll or whatever I just need to see it one of these days. And the dry ground has my head really turning. I understand it's small areas but I would only have to think really small areas. Because if it's anymore then that, that boat has magical powers.


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

go to flatscat.com and check out there video streams of one running through about 3 or 4 inches. I know I can run my Flats cat all day in 6" and have gone through 3-4" in shoal water when it was blown out. Sand is another story though.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Fishing mule slough one day, tide went out, slough we ran through was blocked off by an exposed oyster shell reef about 10 feet across and an inch out of the water with a deep channel on the other side. No turning back because the shallow sport can't turn sharp. No stopping or else we would be dead in inches of water. Gave more juice and skipped over the shell reef into deeper water.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

I've got a Shallowsport(18ft with Yamaha 115 4-stroke) . It will run no problem in 3" but will stick like heck in 2 7/8" and especially in sand. When you look up and that ain't a channel stake it's a white egret and you can count his toes the pucker factor kicks in. My Nedski hydroplate has helped immensely with the boats performance in tight situations too. Much better than the Shallowblaster i had previously. Any flats boat will run over shellpile given your going fast enough. I was with my dad one day about 10yrs ago in his 23ft Baymaster, we were running out of Deadman's Hole and his steering cable broke as we were approaching the southend exit between two reefs. If we shutdown we'd be stuck on top of reef or gun it to get over. The boat never even slowed down after missing that channel.


----------



## 21tv (May 26, 2004)

Got $20 for a chance on this one?

Check it out http://www.matagordabay.com/fortbendcca/index.htm


----------



## Transport22 (Dec 2, 2004)

*Don't buy the boat!*



Fishin-Inc said:


> I got to ride in one last weekend.
> But I saw a 4 sale add that had that quote.
> So I was questioning it.
> Thanks for the reply's and explanations. Inc.


I would not buy a boat from an owner who makes such claims. These type owners create tremendous liability for the boating professionals (and any wader in the area). Fifty mph in three inches of continuous water is nothing but trash talk.
My opinion only.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Seaweed and any others... we came out of lower Twin Lake (San Antonio Bay) a couple hours ago... there were two guys wading out front, kind of in the boat lane... traditional boat lane that is. Rather than disturb their fishing I just hooked it around the east side of the shell island. Lifted the Bob's to +6" and trimmed her level. At this setting the entire skeg is up in the tunnel. There were killdee looking birds wading over the reef and hard sand. No worries... planed right through. Question: long are Killdee legs? 

I believe this boat will plane in less than three. Ask Trouthunter... he needed new drawers. And that little episode included TH, his son Sterling who is nearly as big, Harrison Cook and of course me. We came out of Shoalwater into Alcoa Cut with the bottom of the boat rubbing the grass and mud for approx 100 yards. My guess: 1000 pounds of men, 200 lbs of fishing gear and ice chests. I run a Merc 150 EFI w/Bob's Low Water under the gear case.

Would be happy to demonstrate... 361 550 3637 Say When!

EJ


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

Thats very impressive. I'll be down in POC the weekend of April 9th. If your out there or are going to be out there give me hollar I want to experience this. Also show me where the fish are haha.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Kildee legs are much longer than 3". Ain't no boat, other than a blow boat, gonna run in 3" of water for an extended time. The motor will overheat. I don't care if you have a low water pick up or not. Come on guys. Three inches!!! Get a ruler and look at three inches. I grew up fishing out of the Arroyo and know shallow water. I have several friends that run RFL's and can confidently make the above statement. They may run all day in 6" but it ain't happening in 3".


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

TooShallow said:


> Kildee legs are much longer than 3". Ain't no boat, other than a blow boat, gonna run in 3" of water for an extended time. The motor will overheat. I don't care if you have a low water pick up or not. Come on guys. Three inches!!! Get a ruler and look at three inches. I grew up fishing out of the Arroyo and know shallow water. I have several friends that run RFL's and can confidently make the above statement. They may run all day in 6" but it ain't happening in 3".


 I'm with that...


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

I know I still Have around 15 psi with my motor all the way up "Flats Cat" and have never had an over heating problem. You also have to remember that once you enter shallow water it will actually cause your boat to ride higher in the water. Also these numbers are over mud which means: the bottom is compresable to a certain extent, your sheg can drag through the bottom freeley "which is maybe an inch when jacked and trim all the way up", and if the mud is soft enough it becomes part of your propelent.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Seaweed, Too Shallow and Redfishr...

Let's do a group demo ride... I'll throw in the fishin' just because I enjoy taking friends.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Ahhhh... EJ is going to prove his point. Yall gonna take him up on it?


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

Yes I will take him up on it just cause I want to go fishing. No I really do want to see it. Like I said from the begining I never called anyone a liar, I just said I would have to see it to believe it. I will be down in POC the weekend of April 9th. Give me a hollar if you are going to be out there EJ. I would really like to meet ya and see this and do a little fishin or show me a few common spots if nothing else.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Seaweed - Call ahead 361 550 3637 - Looking forward to it!


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Cool, I am planning a trip to our fish camp on Webb Point sometime next month. I would love to go for a demo ride and maybe see some of SA bay in the process.


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

Ok EJ I will call a week or so in advance before I come to make sure I'm coming and to see if you are available.


----------



## speckhead (Jun 1, 2004)

Can't say that I have done it in a Majek, but I run a 21' Shallow Sport and have driven long distances in 4 inches with relative ease, and have gone over dry patches of ground and exposed shell with a slight bump. It seems to me that a Majek with its flatter design coupled with a TRP would do the same, only easier and shallower. Would love to take a picture to prove it, but just because they will run through it doesn't mean they can get up in it.


----------



## Jon (Dec 4, 2004)

*My numbers on the Majek 21RFL*

I have a picture on my website (www.landcut.com) showing my boat at rest. In this picture the skeg is even with my 1" strakes located on the bottom of the boat. That is 7-1/2" below the water surface. When I add people to my boat, I use a 1/2" incremental sink factor. Roughly 160-80 lbs = 1/2". Now, depending on the bottom and the load, the boat can get up in very little more than what it floats in. Let me tell ya, knowing your numbers helps when you need to get up wind (and shallower) than the reds. Now&#8230;.the big question. Will a Majek 21 RFL run in 3" of water "without" hitting and "without" over-heating? My best answer: It depends on your engine's setup, the condition of your powerhead's cooling ports (no brown-tide build up), and "ventilation" caused by the wind & waves. I witnessed (and measured) a 21RFL go across 3" of hard sand beach for 100+ yards with no problems. But under close inspection, I could see that boat had actually touched at a few points. Here's the deal, the boat would run for about 20 or 30 yards, slightly touch for about 8 to10 ft then run clean for another 20 or 30 yards before touching again. In other words, it was bouncing as it went across the flat. The boat did not over-heat and was going around 40 MPH. Now&#8230;&#8230;was the flat a prefect 3''???????? Don't know. OK, under perfect testing conditions - with clean cooling ports - I think the number is somewhere between 3" and 3.5". ( which is 2" to 2.5" of boat draft and 1" of strake drift). Jon


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*The new Majek 24.8 RFL*

We just ordered 2 of the new Majek 24.8 RFL. According to the Majek brothers, the performance of the 24.8 is very close to the 21 RFL. One area of performance they are excited about, the enhanced outside ribs on the bottom. This is to eliminate sliding. With a 200 on the boat, the take off and hole shot is awesome. 

Chris


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

OK, I said no boat (water cooled) will run for an extended time in 3". I still stand behind that statement. Jon touched on the point I'm getting at and that is ventilation. With just 3" of water under the boat there is not enough water to provide a clean supply to the intakes for an extended period. The water that does get forced up into the tunnel is ventilated. My boat will run very shallow for a time but sooner or later it's gonna overheat. There's just not enough water and what there is highly ventilated. Sure, you can jack your motor all the way up in deeper water and run all day. There is a big difference between clean water and that which is highly ventilated. If you want to test this out find a good long shallow flat that's 3"-4" deep and see how far you can go before your beeper goes off. At that depth it will go off after a minute or so.


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

That ultimately was my argument TooShallow I just was not bright enough to say it.


----------



## Empty_Stringer (Jun 3, 2004)

> Let's do a group demo ride... I'll throw in the fishin' just because I enjoy taking friends.


Heck, I'll argue with you for the free fishing trip. 

I don't know about the RFL, but I can say with the utmost certainty that an 18' Haynie will not run more than 120 yards over 5" with a hard sand bottom. That was a long day.....


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

sorry its kinda late to be jumping in on this so late, but like some of you, i never believed a boat could run in such shallow water until last weekend. We rode in a guys boat (avenger with tunnel and jackplate) and he ran us trough some stuff and afterward we walked beck to what we ran through and it barely covered the tops of my wade boot, and didnt get to my ankles...and this was hard sand... would never have believed it until i saw it. there were also 5 people in the boat!


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

My scooter will run in 1 1/2 inches. I gurantee it. Ive hopped marsh pads about 60feet with it, left dry land behind the boat when im on plane. For the knuckleheads that dont believe it, ill make a freakn video becuase yall are getting annoying saying it cant.


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

Unless you're running a jet drive on it, I'd probably be willing to take that bet.

How about you post some pics of this magic scooter.....


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

SO, according to skinnyme, no boat can run in 1 1/2 inches unless it has a jet drive hmmmmm...i smell BS. THats why Majek's and scooters are flat bottoms buddy. If its mud your running through, anfd your going fast enoughh, the boat will slide across it. The tunnel sucks up most of the water for the motor, and the boat sprays the rest of on the sides. with my bobs flats jac al lthe way up on my scooter, the BOTTOM of the skeg sits 3 inches above the bottom of the boat...maybe this will help...Are you saying a boat CANT jump a marsh pad if its wet or slimpery mud? if thats the case, ill get a guy from FLW that does it all the time in his MAjek. or, if its it "cant" run in a 1 1/2...it can just not for long. no more than 100 yards. just because you over heat it, you dont have to shut it down right away...


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

.......well you think that's something! LMAO
My flatscat can run over 15-20 feet of dry oyster bed and do $2500. damage to the gelcoat/bottom.


----------



## TunnelVision (Aug 16, 2005)

1 1/2" ? that is pretty shallow. Can we see a demo?


----------



## MatagordaWader (Feb 3, 2005)

You want to see a skinny boat...come ride w/ me in my 14.5' Chiquita ....3 inches aint a problem. 
Flatlander ads boast that it will run in 3"..I guaruntee it is much less. I've ran across water without feeling it that was shallower than the bottom of the zipper on my wading boot. 

Over in Port Mansfield, there is a very shallow flat behind East Cut that runs for miles. I jacked my skeg above the boat and the tunnel gave it plenty of water pressure to run for as long as I wanted to. It's amazing to see what this boat can do.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

I know the flat and we ran that shoreline almost all the way to the cut one day in my tran. I can and will make a video maybe this weekend of me running in 3" of water. I ran in hard bottom down there running up around Dubb's island and jumped a big school of reds so I eveluated the propwash, it was good, I could tell it was shallow but I thought about 6-7" and when i came to rest it sat down on the bottom. I measured this at 3". I did not try and get back up because I was after that school of reds so we pushed a little and got back in when it got about 7" and drifted back out to them. I have been in a situation in my old tracker where there was not water behind the boat and I was sliding on mud and as the water was filling back in I was watching my prop leave a ditch and you could see the blade marks definitively. This was in the 9 mile hole as a cold front blew in on us and pushed all the water out of the north end. That boat did not push as easy as my tran and was a royal PITA to push out as the temps fell to 30deg. 

That is why my first criteria for a boat is Draft. He who floats shallowest will get up!


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I was fortunate enough to fish with Capt Reuben Stafford and Capt Dwayne Lowry on Reuben's 21 RFL. We ran through some water that I won't take my El Pescador unless I'm looking to push. My El Pesc will float in 5.5", run in 6" and get up in 14-18" depending on the bottom. The RFL makes the El Pesc seem like a deep draft boat. I will say that its a hard ride when its choppy in an RFL but pretty dry for a flat bottom boat. Nothing beats an El Pescador for ride and performance, shallow or deep, if it's rough...it doesn't matter!


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

The Majeks, and any true flatbottom will run shallow shallow because of the planing surface. But as it has been mentioned, I am lucky I have any teeth left as long as I have been running them. Majek builds a wonderful boat, bar none and back when heavy boats measured quality I put them and shoalwater at the top of the pile.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Also, there are lots of hull tricks like putting a hook in it to make them perform differently. And, no that is not a fishing hook!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I want to see a DEMO vid.. I am a looking .. Remind me to never B........ OH UH NEVER MIND ..


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

Top of a wading boot is 6-8 inches.



MatagordaWader said:


> You want to see a skinny boat...come ride w/ me in my 14.5' Chiquita ....3 inches aint a problem.
> Flatlander ads boast that it will run in 3"..I guaruntee it is much less. I've ran across water without feeling it that was shallower than the bottom of the zipper on my wading boot.
> 
> Over in Port Mansfield, there is a very shallow flat behind East Cut that runs for miles. I jacked my skeg above the boat and the tunnel gave it plenty of water pressure to run for as long as I wanted to. It's amazing to see what this boat can do.


----------



## Don (Aug 15, 2004)

MatagordaWader said:


> You want to see a skinny boat...come ride w/ me in my 14.5' Chiquita ....3 inches aint a problem.
> Flatlander ads boast that it will run in 3"..I guaruntee it is much less. I've ran across water without feeling it that was shallower than the bottom of the zipper on my wading boot.
> 
> Over in Port Mansfield, there is a very shallow flat behind East Cut that runs for miles. I jacked my skeg above the boat and the tunnel gave it plenty of water pressure to run for as long as I wanted to. It's amazing to see what this boat can do.


 what motor do you run on that Chiquita?


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

pics, please.



300X said:


> SO, according to skinnyme, no boat can run in 1 1/2 inches unless it has a jet drive hmmmmm...i smell BS. THats why Majek's and scooters are flat bottoms buddy. If its mud your running through, anfd your going fast enoughh, the boat will slide across it. The tunnel sucks up most of the water for the motor, and the boat sprays the rest of on the sides. with my bobs flats jac al lthe way up on my scooter, the BOTTOM of the skeg sits 3 inches above the bottom of the boat...maybe this will help...Are you saying a boat CANT jump a marsh pad if its wet or slimpery mud? if thats the case, ill get a guy from FLW that does it all the time in his MAjek. or, if its it "cant" run in a 1 1/2...it can just not for long. no more than 100 yards. just because you over heat it, you dont have to shut it down right away...


----------



## Fishdog (Jun 22, 2004)

I've run Majek 21' RFLs exclusively for almost 14 years on the coast. My new one has the TRP setup and I don't use trim tabs or anti-cav plates. Like EJ, I guarantee that this boat will run in 3" for as long as you want. Doesn't matter if it's mud or sand cause the engine doesn't touch the bottom if trimmed correctly. It will run shallower than 3" if you need for it to but it gets dicey if you don't know what your doing or if you have a turn to make. Trim it out just before you get shallow and you'll feel the boat lift as it rides on top of the very shallow water cause the water doesn't compress and the hull actually is actually just skipping across the surface - Physics 101, kids. I have found that the engine cools better if running fairly slowly across that shallow water. Most captains are inclined to "race" across the shallows but since the water doesn't compress, slowing down allows the engine to drink more water .... but the best part is that the passengers start messin' their pants, lol.


----------



## MatagordaWader (Feb 3, 2005)

I run a suzuki 4 stroke 50....I said bottom of the zipper on the wading boot...not top


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

I would like to see a vid as well.


----------



## Don (Aug 15, 2004)

MatagordaWader said:


> I run a suzuki 4 stroke 50....I said bottom of the zipper on the wading boot...not top


 What shaft do you have on that suzuki 4-stroke a 20 or 25"


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

when i get my scooter back from the shop, ill show you. its getting the shaft shorter by 6 inches, and getting the custom water pick-up transport makes at the bottom on the skeg, and shoots 2 tubes up in the motor. So, now i can run consecutive 2-3 inches im assuming. we will see...


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

seaweed- Did you ride with EJ?


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

No I did not. When we were going down there I winded up getting put on a turnaround and was not free till June the I forgot about it till this thread.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Seaweed contact Captain EJ for a demo. I'll pay for the gas.

Oh yea, and bring a clean pair of tidy whities.

TH


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

Hey I'm all for a free fishing trip haha. I don't need the undies I run an airboat and believe me it's not the same but I could almost gurantee that I've been in the same if not a little pucker factor situations.


----------

